# Delta q3



## bobman (6 Aug 2014)

Anyone know where I can get a new motor for a delta q3 mine burnt out today if I can't find one I will be looking for another delta thanks in advance


----------



## Claymore (6 Aug 2014)

Is this any good? unfortunately its in the States 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Delta-40-65 ... 540bae8bf3


----------



## bobman (6 Aug 2014)

Thanks claymore I am watching this one I have sent a message to the seller but got no reply yet


----------



## Scrollerman (7 Aug 2014)

Hi bobman......Please be aware that link is for a 120v motor and not 220v/240v !


----------



## bobman (7 Aug 2014)

Thanks scroller man I never noticed that it was a 120 volt


----------



## novocaine (7 Aug 2014)

take the specs off the motor, you should be able to find one easy enough.


----------



## jonluv (7 Aug 2014)

Hi Bobman,
Sorry to hear your bad news --- when my Q3 motor went I tried to get one( 240v) from Delta but they refused to supply to UK
I have a spare 40-540 but unfortunately live the other side of England

John


----------



## bobman (16 Aug 2014)

Managed to pick up a delta 40-540 locally will get me out of trouble for now but still looking for a delta q3 motor Thanks


----------



## marcros (16 Aug 2014)

There are a couple of deltas for sale on the forum- you may be able to buy one for a motor maybe?


----------



## Scrollerman (31 Aug 2014)

bobman":338ldqrd said:


> Managed to pick up a delta 40-540 locally will get me out of trouble for now but still looking for a delta q3 motor Thanks



Hello bobman.
Did you manage to find a motor for your Q3 ?
Out of interest, how are you getting on with your Delta 40-540 ?


----------



## bobman (31 Aug 2014)

I haven't had any luck finding a motor for the q3 yet scrollerman they are hard to find now days the 40-540 is a great little saw but only has a 16 inch throat also it hasn't got a quickset clamp on the bottom but that's not a problem overall I'm very pleased with it but I'd rather have the q3 running


----------



## Scrollerman (5 Sep 2014)

bobman":38h69l9k said:


> I haven't had any luck finding a motor for the q3 yet scrollerman they are hard to find now days the 40-540 is a great little saw but only has a 16 inch throat also it hasn't got a quickset clamp on the bottom but that's not a problem overall I'm very pleased with it but I'd rather have the q3 running



bobman...I understand completely when you say "*I'd rather have the q3 running*" as it's one of very few saws around that really does it for me.
It's such a shame they are no longer available in the UK unless second-hand of course in which case they get snapped up pretty quick !

Good luck

Scrollerman


----------

